# Working out 2 x a day?



## espy (Apr 9, 2014)

This probably should be in the category of "Do what you think it's right" But wondering if there is people who do this.

I am having problem with "intensity" of my workout - I want to work out more, but my body does not recover that quickly - so in an hour of workout, I feel like I didn't accomplish much. I am slowly growing, but very, very slow pace. 

I currently work out 5 x week - and I even hit 2 x legs in a week. but feeling like I could do some more (because of my intensity problem). Would it be beneficial for me to include 30 min or 45 min HIIT-ish activity at end of my day? I usually workout early morning (7:00am) Of course - I won't probably do the second workout 5 days for a week, maybe 3 x.

What is your experience in working out 2 x a day?


----------



## losieloos (Apr 9, 2014)

Dont train legs 2 x a weeks. Take some time off if the intensity isn't there. Its all about DAT intensity.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 9, 2014)

If you have trouble recovering properly with what you're doing currently, how do you plan on working out twice a day and recover? The only way would be to cut the overall work of each session down but then that only makes fore more time spent in he gym not necessarily better results. I would

1) get in the nutrition section and fix any holes in your diet. Set it up to be congruent with your particular goals. 
2) get in the training section and tweak or change your workouts. 
3) look into lifestyle factors that may affect your recovery and progress (staying out late, drinking too much, mobility work, foam rolling, sleep issues, etc)


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 9, 2014)

You must remember you actually grow while at rest not while you're at the gym.'

Diet, rest, change up your routine and start tracking (journaling) your results.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Im currently working out twice a day 4-5 days a week. Cardio and abs on the off days. The only time i take time off is when my body says i need it. Just listeny to your body and everything said above


----------



## espy (Apr 9, 2014)

Recovery - what i mean is, lets say I do 8 rep x 4 sets of arm excises. and want to hit arm some more, but during 1hr of session I usually don't have that much power to hit it, I don't have any power left to do.

But when I come home and I tried to run (HIIT) - i could do it. I thought that will add some more work.  It's not I would go back to gym and lift again.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 9, 2014)

Tell us exactly what your doing those 5 days in the gym. Show us what ur usual workouts r like


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 9, 2014)

if I had the time, I would train twice a day!!


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 10, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Dont train legs 2 x a weeks. Take some time off if the intensity isn't there. Its all about DAT intensity.



Why not? I go heavy squats and deads on saturdays and go high rep squats and all the other ancillary leg exercises wednesdays and I have more strength gains since I started doing it...

2 A day would be good if I had a gym... I could crush it for half an hour superset after superset and do the same that night.  Back and forth to the gym sucks though. 

I think the ops problem would just get worse.... eat better work out less my friend.


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 10, 2014)

espy said:


> This probably should be in the category of "Do what you think it's right" But wondering if there is people who do this.
> 
> I am having problem with "intensity" of my workout - I want to work out more, but my body does not recover that quickly - so in an hour of workout, I feel like I didn't accomplish much. I am slowly growing, but very, very slow pace.
> 
> ...



How old are you? How long have you been training? What is rest bp?  Stats?


----------



## espy (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm 40 years old, 5" 8/175 BF 18% (skinny fat lol)

I have been training 2 years continuously otherwise on and off.

Squat 200lbs
Bench press 100lbs

I do long distance road bike so legs are fine - I don't have any ? Upper body muscle.

Currently on trt / blasting


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 10, 2014)

Honestly you could make a huge improvement dropping some of the bf... what are your trt levels?  What do you blast at? What are test levels on the blast?  Do you know what e2 levels average?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 10, 2014)

Nothing wrong with hitting legs twice a week. 

Again list what u do in the gym and we will take it from there.


----------



## espy (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Brutus,

I agree with dropping bf - I hope HIIT instructed by my trainer will have some effect. I will take picture soon but i'm no where "fat" - rather super skinny. probably internal fat. I'm currently on 200 a week. And blasting at 600 (300 x 2) a week, with NPP but ran out so switching to Deca 400. (200 x 2) My 17-beta-Estradiol, on paper says it's 32.

I have two trainers, one for 2 x a week in weekdays at my office, the other one is close to my home, sat and sun. I do what they ask - usually mixture of 

// warmup
// 3 ~ 5 targeted area workout (chest and back day, legs and core, etc.) one trainer letting me lift as heavy as I can do, the other one cares about the form and make me hold positions a lot
// stretch

Weekend (sat, sun) trainer also started to include HIIT for 30 minutes. I just started to not sure how it's going to help me.

I'll list workout menu when I am back home.

and, you will all yell and punch me in the face by looking at this but 

http://instagram.com/iatethistoday1

this is what I have been eating. I haven't been able to take picture of all - so mostly dinner, but some lunch and breakfast pics.


----------

